# Dominance



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

some memes die hard. http://www.apdt.com/petowners/choose/dominance.aspx


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

*Thank you !!!*

Dave, I'm new to the forum and the Havanese breed but have had many dogs. Over the years I have continued to learn new ways to train and make life enjoyable for me and my dogs. I just wanted to thank you for all the help you unknowingly have given me. I go to every site you send, till my poor little pup (4 months) says "Hey quit reading about it and come play with me!Thanks!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Atticus said:


> Dave, I'm new to the forum and the Havanese breed but have had many dogs. Over the years I have continued to learn new ways to train and make life enjoyable for me and my dogs. I just wanted to thank you for all the help you unknowingly have given me. I go to every site you send, till my poor little pup (4 months) says "Hey quit reading about it and come play with me!Thanks!!!!


 Thanks, you're very welcome. That's my goal. Get people reading and hopefully passing something helpful onto their dogs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Atticus said:


> Dave, I'm new to the forum and the Havanese breed but have had many dogs. Over the years I have continued to learn new ways to train and make life enjoyable for me and my dogs. I just wanted to thank you for all the help you unknowingly have given me. I go to every site you send, till my poor little pup (4 months) says "Hey quit reading about it and come play with me!Thanks!!!!


If you get another dog Jody, you should call him Finch. ound: Great movie.


----------

